# Vegetable Beef with Barley soup



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I made a post in Sound Off a little while ago about the weather starting to change and it's getting to be "soup time". Someone asked about the recipe so I decided to post it here. Here goes...

Vegetable Beef with Barley soup.

2 lbs. stew beef
2 qts. beef stock
ground black pepper to taste
1 medium onion chopped
4 medium carrots sliced
4 stalks of celery chopped
Fresh green beens broken into bite size pieces. I used maybe 1/4 lb.
1 tbs. minced garlic
1 cup quick cooking barley
2-3 cups water

Put meat in large bowl and sprinkle with some meat tenderizer. Let sit for a few minutes while you heat the pan. In large pot heat some cooking oil over medium high heat. When oil is good and hot throw in about half of the meat and brown it lightly. Remove and brown the remaining meat. When that's browned add the first batch of meat then season with pepper and stir. Add onion, carrots, green beans, garlic, and beef stock. Stir well and turn heat to medium. At this point I added about two cups of water and stirred. Let simmer for about 10-15 minutes. Then increase heat to medium high and bring to boil then add barley. Let boil for about 15 minutes then reduce heat to medium and simmer. I added a little more water to adjust consistency as the barley absorbed the liquid. Simmer for about half hour and you're ready to eat!

The amounts listed are approximate on the veggies. You can add more or use less depending on how you like it. I found that the green beans gave it a nice touch. I didn't add any salt because the tenderizer pretty much takes care of that. If you find it a little thick just add a little more water.

I found it to be a very good quick soup for a cool day.

Enjoy!

John


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

JP, do you like the soup when it gets thick as the soup cooks and the barley gets done. My mom makes the best beef barley around although I am being a little partial. Your recipe sounds alot like hers except for the green beans.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks ..... will try that


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

works good with venison too. i also ad 1 tomatoe diced


----------

